# Laco Kempten 39mm review and pictures



## nams134 (Aug 19, 2017)

Dear friends, 
Its almost been a month since I decided to buy a pilot watch, came onto Laco and zeroed in a 39mm Kempten with Erbstuck band. I have had been through numerous discussions on size, other competitors etc. and would like to explain my process with pictures that could help others. 
*Brand Selection:*
My interest is in unique timepieces in terms of design [like no other], brand history, timepiece history and finally the beating heart. I started my collection 4 years back and have new Rolex rolesor datejust 36, omega speedy prof 1861, seiko urushi with retrograde day date pr... next in the list is Reverso duoface in next two years. Am a history buff and came on to pilot watches used during the war and within an hr of research came on to the luftwaffe 5. Immediately took out Alange, IWC, Wempe out of the list since none in my price range neither true to original. Came down to stowa and laco with similar history and quality. Stowa didnt impressed me since it came with just like others SS modified case which raised a question on why not IWC then. As soon as my eyes got on to the original offering from Laco, i just glued to it since it ticked all of my boxes. I kept on browsing videos, reviews, discussions, learn about the brand history and got me so much excited that i spent atleast 2 hrs a day just doing that! 








*Model selection:
*I was stuck between Original and Erbstuck. I have never tried a pre-aged watch and a bit skeptical and a choice on original was easy.
*Size:
*I have 6.7" / 17 cms ish wrist and have played from 35 to 40 mm. After reading reviews considering a pilot watch, i zeroed on 42mm. Wrote to Laco on WUS and Sarah helped me clear my queries and realised that original design on straight lugs may wear a bit larger. Finalized 39mm kempten. The watch fits perfectly to my wrist. I recommend 39 mm for writs 6.7 and below. close to 7" and above should get 42mm.
*Movement dial and Strap:
*The whole idea of going for Laco is buying a piece true to the history that could wear to my taste and wrist size. It has to be type B manual wind + Laco helped me to buy erbstuck strap for 39mm [18mm lug] eventhough its not on the list.
Extremely satisfied and happy with Laco's help. [Sarah on WUS and Dorothea via sales
*Engraving: 
*I buy my watches for myself and dont think of selling those. Engraving at no cost was icing on the cake. I had worked for BMW in germany / aschaffenburg factory for 3 years and i had to get something in german which i did. Awesome!
*Shipment:
*Easy, as mentioned on web that when you select engraving, you get it in 8 to 10 days, the watch was at my doorstep within 10 days. 
Performance:
AM BLOWN AWAY HERE. HATS OFF TO LACO AND ITS WATCHMAKERS. THE WATCH RUNS -1 SEC A DAY... BETTER THAN MY BRNAD NEW DATEJUST WHICH IS -2 SEC / DAY. GOOD JOB GUYS! 
*Quality:
*Ofcourse i cannot compare it to 7-10x expensive rolex and omega but for the price, its out of the park, its what i call bang for the buck! Sandblasted case is very unique, antiqueish so are the lugs, closed loop erbstuck strap is super comfy [i may need to get an extra hole in between two holes to make it fit to my likes]. Note that you must must buy the erbstuck strap or else whats the point ? that will finish the whole WW2 look for the watch.

I visited Australian war memorial to enjoy my true to WW2 tiemepiece. enjoy the pictures. any questions, let me know i'll try to help you select and answer. I visit germany once a year and am definitely visiting the factory, meet the team if possible, get my hands on erbstuck and you never know!

































Against Messerschmitt Bf-109:






View attachment mascherschmitt.jpg


Lancaster G for George 460 Australian SQN.




















Bomber cockpit:








Supermarine spitfire:
View attachment spitfire.jpg


*Thanks Laco and its team for keeping this design alive.* 
Enjoyyyy.....


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice write-up and nice pics as well. Thanks for sharing your thoughts with us.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

One thing I've wondered before: how does that strap work? How do you keep it from loosening? Just friction between the strap itself and the keepers? I can't see a buckle anywhere.

This very same Laco Kempten is on my short list and a watch I'd love to own sometime, but I fear it may be too big for my 15.5cm/6in wrist.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

A closed loop flieger strap features two layers which are fastened at the lug end and the tip, with the buckle threaded through the bottom layer, trapping it in the tail so the two sections of the strap cannot be separated.

3 Fixpoints


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Oh, so the bottom layer has holes to put to pin through like in regular straps? That's pretty cool.

Ninja edit: just noticed one of OP's photos shows that bottom layer perfectly.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The specifications of the B-Uhren (and their straps) have been defined by the „Reichsluftfahrtministerium" (RLM) - Imperial Air Ministry (see attached file)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Very nice write up @nams134! 

Thanks for sharing those pictures and your thoughts about the watch.

I have been to the AWM a few times myself. Nice exhibits.


----------



## nams134 (Aug 19, 2017)

jmariorebelo said:


> One thing I've wondered before: how does that strap work? How do you keep it from loosening? Just friction between the strap itself and the keepers? I can't see a buckle anywhere.
> 
> This very same Laco Kempten is on my short list and a watch I'd love to own sometime, but I fear it may be too big for my 15.5cm/6in wrist.


You wear it like a bracelet [designed for pilots wearing on leather / pilot jackets and taking it off without dropping] and then the inner loop as got standard holes like a normal strap which gets hidden when you buckle it in. there's hardly any company offering that design.

Good thing with this watch is its thin.... which helps sit lower on wrist, 39mm wont be big on 6" but perfectly wear as a big pilot. the only thing is the lugs which i found out cool and not bothering even if it goes out of wrist a bit.


----------



## nams134 (Aug 19, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Very nice write up @nams134!
> 
> Thanks for sharing those pictures and your thoughts about the watch.
> 
> I have been to the AWM a few times myself. Nice exhibits.


thanks mate... yeah me too been thr several times, its a very nice place with excellent ww exhibits. zoo for the kids and awm for us! this watch added to the fun and got me to dug deep in the ww details [aircraft types, engines, functions, history with wins or loss...and the list goes on..]


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

stuffler said:


> The specifications of the B-Uhren (and their straps) have been defined by the „Reichsluftfahrtministerium" (RLM) - Imperial Air Ministry (see attached file)
> 
> View attachment 14636781


Crazy to see that these watches were spec'ed to be 21mm thick! I guess that fits the 55mm diameter, but that's still an incredibly tall domed crystal.



nams134 said:


> Good thing with this watch is its thin.... which helps sit lower on wrist, 39mm wont be big on 6" but perfectly wear as a big pilot. the only thing is the lugs which i found out cool and not bothering even if it goes out of wrist a bit.


How do those lugs work with jacket/shirt sleeves? Any problems there?


----------



## higginsd (Mar 12, 2007)

It depends on your jacket size... At Düsseldorf Watchtime I met a watchmaker wearing an original Laco 55mm with his suit - and the big watch fits.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

jmariorebelo said:


> This very same Laco Kempten is on my short list and a watch I'd love to own sometime, but I fear it may be too big for my 15.5cm/6in wrist.


This watch is also my daily office watch with a 14.5 cm wrist. Of course the straight lugs are making the watch a little bit bigger than any other 39 mm model, but it wears very comfortable nevertheless.
As you have a little bit bigger wrist, I think it will fit perfectly.











jmariorebelo said:


> How do those lugs work with jacket/shirt sleeves? Any problems there?


No problem at all with jacket sleeves but to be honest not the best watch for shirtsleeves, especially with the closed pilot strap ;-)









Best regards,
Sarah from the Laco team


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Laco Pforzheim said:


> This watch is also my daily office watch with a 14.5 cm wrist. Of course the straight lugs are making the watch a little bit bigger than any other 39 mm model, but it wears very comfortable nevertheless. As you have a little bit bigger wrist, I think it will fit perfectly.
> 
> No problem at all with jacket sleeves but to be honest not the best watch for shirtsleeves, especially with the closed pilot strap ;-)
> 
> ...


This is excellent, thank you so much for the photos. I really like how you engage with the community and answer their questions!

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The pilot strap for the 39mm watches is 18 mm?


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

cuthbert said:


> The pilot strap for the 39mm watches is 18 mm?


Yes, it is.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Laco Pforzheim said:


> Yes, it is.


Ouch, I still have the 20mm strap I bought for the old quartz "squadron" 42mm B uhr I bought long time ago.


----------

